# Stolen idea from Politicaldog



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope Rick doesn't mind but I had to try it. Just messing around I came up with these. Then I had to get creative. The last pic is just a shot from the computer screen. First two are cut from 15" round craft boards from Menards.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, John! So these are purchased round, you don't have to cut the outer profile? That certainly saves some time.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David,

The round ones are 1" thick and come in 12, 15,18,24, 30, and 36 inch diameters.

If I was going to make the other one, then I'd have to cut it from a glued up piece either mine or buy an already glued up panel.

They're nice when you can find some decent quality pieces. Not always the case with either Menards or Lowes (they carry them too).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Those look really sharp John. I wasn’t even aware you could buy round blanks like that


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Will look at Hobby Lobby as I have a clock in mind. Thanks for the tip. Those are nice plaques.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Check Lowes or Menards - - they'll be a lot cheaper than Hobby Lobby.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> David,
> 
> The round ones are 1" thick and come in 12, 15,18,24, 30, and 36 inch diameters.
> 
> ...


Put a pocket on the back of the plaque then make the personalized part where you can bond it into the pocket. You can have back stock in the plaque and just make the lower part when you get an order for one.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Really Great John, however I would prefer US Coast Guard.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Put a pocket on the back of the plaque then make the personalized part where you can bond it into the pocket. You can have back stock in the plaque and just make the lower part when you get an order for one.


That’s a great idea


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope, not at all John looks great!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our local Lowe's sells the round ones. I think they are about 1 1/8th thick with slightly rounded edges.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Put a pocket on the back of the plaque then make the personalized part where you can bond it into the pocket. You can have back stock in the plaque and just make the lower part when you get an order for one.


That would be good idea if I had to make several of them. Could also do a David Falkner and make a cradle of some sort. Carve the text on the front - and then it could set on a shelf or any flat surface.

As the wheels turn.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> That would be good idea if I had to make several of them.


Dont forget about the Polish Eagles now.... :wink:

Gah.... Coreldraw 2018 ... it's nice but lags alot. X4 still better


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Dont forget about the Polish Eagles now.... :wink:


I like it!!

Doing 2-4 a day plus trying to squeeze a few other things in as time allows. Running til the 11 o'clock news every nite. Only got til May 18 to get as much stuff as i can out.

Will be glad when I can afford a faster machine - or at least another machine.

I'm going to be an honorary Pole before the end of the summer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John, I’ll just be glad when I insulate and osb my garage so I can actually install one ! 
Well and if Canadian dollar would quit crashing , that would be a bonus to 

Have you decided on which machine you’d like to buy ? I’m thinking of getting cncrouterparts to make me a 5x5 instead a 4x4 , this way it will fit sheets of Baltic Birch


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

A second machine will double your output, that's true. You can likely find some speed in the machine you have that you're not yet taking advantage of. 
- I've changed (in the linuxCNC .INI file) the max my Z axis can travel. It lets my meteor spend less time moving up and down. 
- I'll often reduce the number of passes a toolpath will take. Sometimes only by one (7 passes when Aspire had defaulted to 8 for a particular bit/toolpath), or by 2 or more when I know a bit can handle it. 
- I'll reduce my clearance Z and plunge Z to .1 or even less when I know there are no clamps where all my moves will go. Again, less time going up and down. 

In linux CNC there is also a speed override setting you can increase. It can give you more range above 100% to speed up a cut when the default feed speed settings for a job are not taxing your machine's capabilities. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4d,

My problem is with 3d carving. The velocity rate slows way way and another way down. I'm still running Len's original settings. Scared to go in and change anything since it is working. What takes me 5 hrs Dave H can do in less than two. He has Nema 34 steppers too compared to my Nema 23's. I'd like to have a "session" with somebody that can change the settings for the better, but right now I don't have time to take the chance unless it's a for sure thing.

It does profile and vcarve cutting pretty darn good. Can't complain on that.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> John, I’ll just be glad when I insulate and osb my garage so I can actually install one !
> Well and if Canadian dollar would quit crashing , that would be a bonus to
> 
> Have you decided on which machine you’d like to buy ? I’m thinking of getting cncrouterparts to make me a 5x5 instead a 4x4 , this way it will fit sheets of Baltic Birch


Right now I'm leaning towards CNCrouterparts Pro 4 x 4. I thought I wanted a Saturn but I couldn't get it in the basement. Not very easy anyway. CNCrp has almost a plug and play kit now. Some assembly required. I can at least get the parts downstairs. Gonna see how the summer starts off to give me an idea if I should even consider one. Plus I need the time to put it together and try to get it operating. And get acquainted with Mach 3 or 4. Still trying to determine if their spindle is really worth the extra $$ over getting something I got now at 1/3 the price. Lots of stuff to consider.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Watching the videos it doesn’t look that intimidating to assemble. Wish I could be there to help you . We could learn from our mistakes so it make things easier for when I build mine lol .
A spindle is a must for me, as I want to keep noise to a minimum . Looks like I’m working for a while yet, so I’m considering getting one again


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Think I mighta served under that general! LOLOL


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one or three John.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

HJohn,

I emailed you mt DXF & CRV file.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it. Thanx


----------

